# 63 Chevy impala overheating!



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 63 impala that keeps overheating about 10-20 minutes running.. I've replaced the radiator, water pump, and thermostat (all brand new) and still having problems overheating.. What other problems can be causing this? Help is appreciated..


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

clogged heater core, any clogs in cooling sys passages, fan, lack of air flow through radiator good places to start. How hot is it getting?


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Hot enough to get it steaming boiling and overflowing, I forgot to mention I swapped the original 4 blade fan and put in a 5 blade


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Are u using the stock fan shroud??


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

plank said:


> Are u using the stock fan shroud??


Yupp


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

where the freeze plugs touched in away, say withing the last year?

a reverse power flush, could be an option.
removing the thermostat and then rechecking is another option.

what temp thermostat?

when the parts were replaces, what color was the water.

Sure no head gasket is blown?

With the radiator cap removed and some water removed to just about the fins, can you see the water moving fast? (iwhen you rev the engine) just after the coolant is hot enough to have opened the thermostat.

and the radiator cap, was that replaced?


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

Dose it run good now or dose it feel like the timing is off,,, cuse I had the same prob in my 63 with a 350sbc and it was a blown head gasket... Car over heated real bad and quick....

Check your oil dip stick, if it's a chocolate milk color, you got a blown head gasket,,, at least


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

I've tried runnin it without the thermostat and still overheats.. I also replaced the cap at the same time I replaced the water pump.. And with a blown gasket wouldn't another sign of that be white smoke.? The timing is also good.. I will check the oil when I get home after work today..


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

robbie_rob said:


> I've tried runnin it without the thermostat and still overheats.. I also replaced the cap at the same time I replaced the water pump.. And with a blown gasket wouldn't another sign of that be white smoke.? The timing is also good.. I will check the oil when I get home after work today..


IMO
I am thinking that combustion gases are leaking into the cooling system. = Bubbles and high heat, pressure in the cooling system.
then oil can leak into the water, = floating oil in coolant, .
then water leaks into oil = brown oil
and then water can leak into the exhaust. = (white smoke)


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

*NEW* With the rad cap remove, and with the engine cold and on, can you see bubble in the in the rad as it warms up?

where the freeze plugs touched in away, say withing the last year?

when the parts were replaces, what color was the water.

Sure no head gasket is blown? 

*NEW *With engine cold, the radiator cap removed and some water removed, can you see the water moving fast? when you rev the engine?

try these links too.

http://www.aa1car.com/library/overheat.htm
http://www.offroaders.com/tech/engine-overheating.htm
http://www.troubleshooters.com/tpromag/200005/200005.htm


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

did you put the fan on the right direction??


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Havent touched the freeze plugs.. Fan is blowing towards the radiator, engine oil is black so no blown head gasket, and water in radiator flows and bubbles as engine starts to warm up.. I guess my next step is to flush the cooling system...?


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

And I'm not sure about the color of the water as I drained the system and removed the radiator last year but if I remember correctly I think the water was a rusty color...


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

robbie_rob said:


> Havent touched the freeze plugs.. Fan is blowing towards the radiator, engine oil is black so no blown head gasket, and water in radiator flows and bubbles as engine starts to warm up.. I guess my next step is to flush the cooling system...?


 (Fan is blowing towards the radiator), air should be pulling through radiator towards engine


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

robbie_rob said:


> Havent touched the freeze plugs.. Fan is blowing towards the radiator, engine oil is black so no blown head gasket, and water in radiator flows and bubbles as engine starts to warm up.. I guess my next step is to flush the cooling system...?


your fan is on backwards..air should be sucked through the radiator


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I guess the company who made the fan didn't know which way the fan goes on behalf that they slapped a sticker on the fan saying "this side towards engine" an now to find out its backwards lol.. I'll try flipping the fan tomorrow and give it another shot.. Does everything else about the car do good so far?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

The fan was the problem then


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

robbie_rob said:


> Well I guess the company who made the fan didn't know which way the fan goes on behalf that they slapped a sticker on the fan saying "this side towards engine" an now to find out its backwards lol.. I'll try flipping the fan tomorrow and give it another shot.. Does everything else about the car do good so far?


Does it also over heat going 65 mph?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

robbie_rob said:


> Fan is blowing towards the radiator,
> 
> water in radiator flows and bubbles as engine starts to warm up..


hmm....


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Just got done puttin the fan on the right way and tested good for about 20 minutes then started overheating!!


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

did you use silicone in a tube sealant? you might have sealant clogging a passage somewhere. anywhere on the engine that the silicone was used, like intake, heads etc.


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

I never used any silicone.. Not sure if the previous owner did or not..


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Can u post pic of engine


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

did you get a chance to check out the links I posted? The bubbles in the coolant have me wondering...

Not being there, and with the info so far, I am thinking a cylinder leak into the coolant. One way to test is to connect a gauge up to the cooling system, radiator cap type or a hose connection type. Then just as the engine is turned on, the gauge will start to climb, with cold coolant. Another way it to use a emission tester at the rad cap opening, another way is to use a special dye that turns color. You also might be able to take out each spark plug and look for one that is cleaner, or has rust. 

I know there are other shade tree ways, but may not be 100%.

If you read the other articles, then it might be time to check for some type of engine crack into the cooling. All is not lost, there are some pretty good sealers out there, but you need to follow the directions 100%

that's it for me, please keep us posted.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

In the past I had the same problem with my old 327, I went from the cheapest (thermostat) to the most expensive (4 core radiator) and still was overheating. Then by chance a freeze plug broke on me and when I replaced it I saw all kinds of sludge type stuff in the block. Turns out I was overheating because of this buildup of gunk! Try an engine flush.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

does it overheat at idle or while driving? had a car that ran fine, but wanted a "cool" looking 6 blade red flex fan. car would be fine at idle, but when i drove, it would overheat. problem was, with the small tires and 373 gears, the flex fan would "flatten out" at too slow a speed (because the rpms were high) and overheat.


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Hydros said:


> did you get a chance to check out the links I posted? The bubbles in the coolant have me wondering...
> 
> Not being there, and with the info so far, I am thinking a cylinder leak into the coolant. One way to test is to connect a gauge up to the cooling system, radiator cap type or a hose connection type. Then just as the engine is turned on, the gauge will start to climb, with cold coolant. Another way it to use a emission tester at the rad cap opening, another way is to use a special dye that turns color. You also might be able to take out each spark plug and look for one that is cleaner, or has rust.
> 
> ...


I didn't get a chance to read through it good, I just ran through it real quick but I noticed when I shut the car off after it started over heating, the radiator made this funky sound that sounded like a toilet flushing, it was like the water just dropped


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

westsidehydros said:


> does it overheat at idle or while driving? had a car that ran fine, but wanted a "cool" looking 6 blade red flex fan. car would be fine at idle, but when i drove, it would overheat. problem was, with the small tires and 373 gears, the flex fan would "flatten out" at too slow a speed (because the rpms were high) and overheat.


It over heate on idle, it sat good for about 20 minutes before the hot light kicked on


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Take your radiator out and have the flow checked,it might be stopped up


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

pink63impala said:


> Take your radiator out and have the flow checked,it might be stopped up


I bought it new so could that really be the problem?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

westsidehydros said:


> does it overheat at idle or while driving? had a car that ran fine, but wanted a "cool" looking 6 blade red flex fan. car would be fine at idle, but when i drove, it would overheat. problem was, with the small tires and 373 gears, the flex fan would "flatten out" at too slow a speed (because the rpms were high) and overheat.


WSH that is interesting to know.


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Dylante63 said:


> clogged heater core, any clogs in cooling sys passages, fan, lack of air flow through radiator good places to start. How hot is it getting?


The heater core, does it come out thru the inside under the dash or thru the hood area, thanx for the info


----------



## streetlifer (Sep 21, 2007)

Did hyou figure it out yet?


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

Not yet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

are you running the fan shroud?


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

The fan was on backwards? Is it an electric fan or something? Turning a WP mounted fan around won't make it blow backwards (It can reduce it's efficiency dependent on blade design, but it will still blow the same way), but you said it was blowing towards the radiator? If it is an electric fan, you can often reverse the wires to make the fan motor work backwards, and many electric fans have omni-directional blades so you can run them either way. A pic is worth 1000 words on this topic...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

One of my bitches in my "Harem of Haters" does the old :inout:
Man I wish you/we/I could solve the issue with your ride. Until then, keep us posted, hate to see a car taken to the dealer, and still it doesn't get fixed.

So I guess I will give no good advise and just check in and out real fast.


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

post a pic of the engine damn it lol


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

The stock 5 blade fan looks like this. Viewed from the front of the car, it rotates clockwise. What brand of fan clutch did you get? I have heard there are some poor quality Chinese clutches on the market. I got a Hayden clutch from NAPA for my car. Probably still made in China, but at least theirs work. They make a thermal and non-thermal clutch as well. The thermal pulls more air when things get hot, so if you don't have the thermal clutch, get one. They are the ones with the 'spring thing' on the front of the clutch. Some interesting info on the subject from Hayden:
http://www.haydenauto.com/Featured Products-Fan Clutches and Fan Blades/Content.aspx
Note the spin rate of a non-thermal vs a thermal when engaged.

This shot is from behind, so the direction of fan rotation is counter clockwise from this point of view.


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

Still haven't figured out the problem with over heating, we flushed it and put the stock fan back on, wasn't thinkin when I flipped the 5 blade fan that it would still blow in the same direction lol.. Here is pics of my engine they aren't that great..


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

didn't read all the post but do you have a temp gauge and whats it reading


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

It should be pulling air thru the front of the radiator toward the engine.also check n see if your timing is far advanced or retarded, it'll make it run hot


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Every questions you give with some details, may help. I need to know the answers to each of these questions, depending on the answer, this will lead me to ask other questions.

1) at highway speeds, does it over heat? -- did you ever try this??????

2) Did the fins inside the water pump go in the same directions?

(3) was there a second plate on the new or old water pump

4) what was done to the car, before is started to over heat?

5) when you removed the radiator last year, did it over heat like it does now?

6) did you have the coolant tested for exhaust?

7) Is the water pump belt more than 1/2 way wrapped around the crank?

If you touch the bottom of the rad, it will be cold, as the engine heats up and the thermostat opens, the bottom area should heat up note should be less hat then the top part of the rad.





This forums spell checking almost sucks


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

By looking at your pics of the engine the first thing I would change is the deal holding the fan and get a fan clutch (thermal) also you must find out if this new water pump is rotating in the right direction


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

robbie_rob said:


> Still haven't figured out the problem with over heating, we flushed it and put the stock fan back on, wasn't thinkin when I flipped the 5 blade fan that it would still blow in the same direction lol.. Here is pics of my engine they aren't that great..



Hopefully that picture is after you flipped the fan. It if obviously on backward and not working very well as a result. The straight side of the blade goes towards the engine, the curved tip side towards the radiator. That appears to be a 4 blade fan as well, and you mentioned you got a 5 blade. The radiator does not appear to be stock either (stock has intake and exit on the same side) Does this radiator have the correct cooling capacity? Looks like it would in the photo, but hard to see very well.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

robbie_rob said:


> Still haven't figured out the problem with over heating, we flushed it and put the stock fan back on, wasn't thinkin when I flipped the 5 blade fan that it would still blow in the same direction lol.. Here is pics of my engine they aren't that great..


Was this ever resolved?


----------

